# Another visa question :-)



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

Im going to SA because my partner has a job. the company he will be working for is sorting all the visas, so I presume I'll be going to SA on a spouse visa? He's going to be on a years contract, though that's extendable as there is easily two years work (it's on power stations, managing outages, so you can imagine!)

My other question is, that although I'm looking forward to lounging around, after a while ill be itching to work. What would be the process for me to apt for a visa to work, if we were going to be there longer than a year?

Apaologies for any spelling mistakes, it won't show me what I'm typing!

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Did you get this answered yet?

One year means one year only and unless extended, you have to leave. you'll have to apply for a Work Permit in your own right.


----------



## lavidarachel (Dec 26, 2012)

LegalMan said:


> Did you get this answered yet?
> 
> One year means one year only and unless extended, you have to leave. you'll have to apply for a Work Permit in your own right.


Hi, no it hadn't been. The company (black and veatch) would apply to have the visa extended for us to stay longer than a year I presume, as they have a department just immigration arrangements. However, if we were staying longer than a year, I'd still be on the same conditions we are going on now - so I wouldn't be able to work. Could I apply to have that changed so I can work whilst I am there?

If its declined then it wouldn't be the end of the world, I don't have to work and I'm sure there will be voluntary work that I can do to keep me busy, but if there is the possibility I can work then is like too.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can only be issued a permit for as long as the work contract states signed in writing, regardless of the intention of the company.

You cannot work on an accompanying spouse permit, you have to apply for a new permit.


----------

